# Breeder suggestions in Wisconsin or nearby



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking for a second GSD to add to our family. We aren't looking for show or anything super high energy. Just a loving pet and companion. Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wisconsin has nothing to offer????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Holiday weekend, board traffic down. Don't shoot me, I'm just askin'...ever thought of rescue...some fabulous dogs in rescue.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was actually just looking at some rescues. It is an option if we can find the right dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

very cool. you have to be careful when dealing with rescues (the organizations, not the dogs, lol), there are varying degrees of ethics and requirements. there are also dogs in shelters (rather than with a rescue organization), that are called "shelter favorites", they are AWESOME dogs, shelter workers see many, many dogs...and when they advocate for one, you can be assured that it's an amazing dog. you can ask here on the board for rescue organization references, I think they need to be sent to you by personal message tho, negativity on the public part of the board is a no-no. good luck in finding just the right dog for your family!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I know of an awesome breeder in Illinois. Not sure how close she would be to you, but if you are interested I can pm you her name.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Alta Haus is just across the lake in Michigan. Julie is awesome. www.24kgsd.com


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

A neighbor who has had a couple GSDs over the years has been checking into getting another recently. I had some conversation with her and she seemed to feel very comfortable with a GSD breeder in Barron called Jerland Kennels. She trekked over there and checked them out and liked what she saw. Mostly, WGSL surveyed dogs....

SuperG


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

That would be alta tollhaus, lol...also, if you're in Wisconsin, you might want to try white paws (a rescue organization).


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, just went to the site, possibly they've changed their name...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

To Nestle' ???


SuperG


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Huerta Hof?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Get out super g...took me a minute to get that, lolol...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

katieliz said:


> Get out super g...took me a minute to get that, lolol...



LOL...glad you got it, ....just me being a smart ass as usual.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Not to breeder bash, but Jerland does not pass the smell test based on his vague website ans neither does MN k9 Solutions based on their website - both always have puppies ready for their homes. Red Flag for me.. Vom haus Miller in Spring Green (working and german SL), Kulla dogs, Landschaft, Staatsmacht (all working lines), 
Minneapolis/St. Paul German Shepherd dog club has many breeders in their membership from Western We, all American Show lines if you are interested here's tha link: GSDC of Mpls & St. Paul | Breeders . Go out explore, put in the work, know what you want. Excellent info out there on how to look for a breeder. Good luck


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

vom Gildaf is in Wisconsin if you're looking for working line dogs.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I second the advice to look at the GSDCMSP website. I've been to shows and matches and the people are great, very friendly. And I've met some great breeders and dogs.

I'm getting a puppy in a few weeks through a breeder from that club (not one of her dogs but a placement), and I've been so happy with my experience with her. Feel free to PM me if you are interested.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Pm'd you Jd414.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Any other suggestions are more than welcome.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

$1800-$2000 is a bit high.. Would love to stay under $1200 if possible 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jd414 said:


> $1800-$2000 is a bit high.. Would love to stay under $1200 if possible
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will not find a wellbred GSD puppy from a reputable breeder for under $1,200 unless you get an older puppy from them and they discounted the price.

$1,200-$1,800 is the norm for a working line puppy and $1,500-$3,000 is the norm for a showline puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Usually the price doesn't go down with age but up....Unless there is a reason the pup isn't selling? 
Most breeders that have older pups are working with them, vetting them/which doesn't make the pup worth less.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Usually the price doesn't go down with age but up....Unless there is a reason the pup isn't selling?
> Most breeders that have older pups are working with them, vetting them/which doesn't make the pup worth less.


Some breeders hold back puppies to see which one they like better and then they sell the one that they don't hold on to and I have heard of breeder's lowering the price of the older puppy, not by much, only by about $200 or so.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anybody have a dog from Granville in Illinois?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

LaRen616 said:


> Some breeders hold back puppies to see which one they like better and then they sell the one that they don't hold on to and I have heard of breeder's lowering the price of the older puppy, not by much, only by about $200 or so.


 
I have heard this too!!!


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Go here & start working the contacts, check in on the 'puppy line' too.

FWIW, We got a fine dog(pictured) for $1050.


German Shepherd Dog Club | Wisconsin | Training | Puppy Socialization


----------

